# Octagon pier



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

My buddy, son and I went Mackerel fishing today. We used Menhaden, finger Mullet, elwys, thread fin, and sardines, all live baits. Caught the big one off a balloon and a 7 inch menhaden, the smaller one on a freelined finger mullet. HAd a nice run on an elwy, one on another balloon, and one off a freelined mullet, but I was occupied each time and missed the pole!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice spanish :clap


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice fish! Looks like i'll have to make a trip out there soon!


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice Catch, but you need to adjust the time and date on you camera.

Pictures are showing 2-16-2007


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

paintordie coater\


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Next time bring some sandwiches / chips so the young-one doesn't have to eat sushi.

Nice catch !!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *roofordie (10/14/2009)*paintordie coater\


Someone else got on my account. HE is also a roofer, but I NOW run a roof coatings crew. So I guess I do have to change my screen name to sprayordie


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

lol. We had peanuts and cheezits, but you know how kids are.......


----------

